
Boise and Reno capitalize on the California real estate exodus - gshakir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/boise-and-reno-capitalize-on-the-california-real-estate-exodus
======
dawhizkid
Life hack: Move to the Bay Area and get a Bay Area tech compensation package,
gain enough trust within your company/team to convince your manager to work
remotely, move to a cheaper cost of living place and keep same compensation
package...profit. Seen it done many times...

~~~
jchw
Here's the thing: what happens if you like living in the Bay Area and prefer
working in person to working remotely? This strategy probably works great if
you Want to live elsewhere, but otherwise it's a big trade off.

~~~
andkenneth
Then you pay the premium to live and work in the place that you (and millions
of other people) want to be. The above strategy works best for people who
don't actually WANT to live in the Bay Area.

------
protomyth
The article talks about two points of resentment. The more serious is people
moving to red states not understanding why they are moving and voting for the
same type of politicians that they fled from. If you move, at least try to
understand your neighbors.

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
California isn't that expensive if you own a home outright. It's mostly
expensive because of Prop 13.

Prop 13 was championed by two Republicans and passed under Reagan.

Yes, California has a 13.3% income tax and a 10% sales tax. That really has
little to do with party lines. It has everything to do with Prop 13. If you
can't tax old money in real estate, you have to tax something else...

~~~
anonuser123456
Prop 13 has nothing to do with lack of supply. More supply == lower prices.

~~~
gpapilion
Prop 13 restricts supply. For example I have a modest home I bought for what’s
now half the market value. I won’t sell to move to a slightly better home
because my taxes would double.

Additionally my mother-in-law bought her home in the 70s for 1/20 of its
current value. There are exemptions that allow to move within her county, but
to downsize would likely 5x her taxes or more.

~~~
michaelmrose
Isn't it great how the poor to middle class can fund the wealth of the more
monied class.

------
chrisco255
As a Floridian, I'm pretty familiar with how locals feel about folks piling in
from out-of-state. A lot of retired Northeastern and Midwesterners live in FL
that moved over the past few decades, and it totally changed the makeup of the
state. Locals get uneasy, but it's mostly a nervousness about how the
transplants would change the area. In some cases, former rural areas were
transformed into huge retirement communities and planned developments (PUDs).

While they certainly changed Florida, I also think that Florida changed them.
Most of the snowbirds I met in central FL tended to vote Republican, though
they might have been Democrats in their home states. The main reasons people
move to FL are low taxes, good weather, and affordable housing. It's a very
pro-business, pro-development state. I think it's hard to move to a state and
not be influenced by its culture.

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Perhaps, but I think things have changed now such that the politics of an area
are much more impacted by the urban/rural divide than the red state/blue state
divide.

Look at Texas, which hasn't elected a Democrat statewide in decades. People
used to joke about "The People's Republic of Austin" in reference to the
liberal lean of that city, but now _all_ of the largest cities in the state,
Houston, Dallas, San Antonio, Austin, El Paso, voted for Hillary in the last
election.

Someone moving from SF or LA to Austin is probably not going to find their
local sensibilities that different from where they left.

~~~
chrisco255
Maybe. I think that may be true overall, that denser cities lean left. Where
does that leave suburbia though? Somewhere in the middle? While Austin votes
blue every city/county around it voted red, including Round Rock. And Ft Worth
went red but Dallas went blue. So I guess it might even depend on your
neighborhood.

------
everdev
How about fleeing to lower cost of living states. I don't think their politics
have much to do with the cost of living. Some very blue states like Hawaii and
Delaware have very low property taxes and Washington has no income tax.

~~~
egypturnash
The cost of living in Seattle, WA is, uh, not insignificant, to say the least.
And if you move to Eastern Washington then you're in a whole bunch of GOP-
voting counties with a hell of a lot less in the way of jobs a rich techie
would be interested in.

~~~
abecedarius
How about Vancouver, WA? (Across from Portland, not the city in Canada.) I’m
thinking of checking it out.

~~~
canhascodez
There's not a lot of "there" there, in my experience. What do you think you'd
like about the place?

~~~
abecedarius
Several double negatives:

1\. No state income tax.

2\. Not-preposterous rents.

3\. Not-terrible climate?

4\. It's still an actual city, I guess?

What I'd ideally want is Los Angeles weather with something like New Hampshire
government. Doesn't seem to be on offer.

~~~
canhascodez
Classifying Vancouver as an "actual city" makes me wonder about that
qualification. I think that in many ways it's simply a suburb of Portland. The
climate isn't that bad, but it's a lot closer to Seattle than Los Angeles.

Alaska's a pretty cool place. Just as long as I don't have to live there, I
mean.

------
wnevets
Now if we could only stop giving subsidies to red states and let them pulls
themselves up by their own bootstraps.

------
siberianbear
Speaking for myself, I was glad to escape California. Not only because of real
estate, but also because of taxation. A top marginal state tax rate of 13.3%?
OUCH!

~~~
Pfhreak
That seems.... reasonable to me? (As someone who is in a fairly high tax
bracket and who wishes our local taxes were higher on folks like me so we had
better services.)

~~~
ap3
Is there a way you can donate your excess cash to fund the services
improvements you want?

Would be cool if you could voluntarily fund specific services
(schools/homeless) and lower the tax burden on others

------
kchoudhu
We took one whiff of California's tax and housing regime and bought a house in
Las Vegas. So what if it's a charnel house for three months every year, the
lack of state tax and reasonable housing prices make it worth it.

~~~
raverbashing
> So what if it's a charnel house for three months every year

Wait, what? Looking at that definition I still don't understand

~~~
bsagdiyev
I think the reference was towards the ridiculously hot summers Vegas can see.
When I went in the beginning of June for my birthday San Diego was in the 70s
and Vegas was topping out over 110.

~~~
tartoran
From my one experience in vegas 110 is quite bearable due to low the humidity.
How did you take the heat?

~~~
bsagdiyev
I took it fine, I used to work outdoors in the High Desert (Victorville/Apple
Valley/Lucerne Valley) area doing point-to-point wireless installs. Summers
there can be just as brutal.

Quick edit: not as brutal, but close. Vegas regularly sees higher temps.

------
tartoran
So a lot of voting demographics will change I assume, a lot of red states
would become less red if this migration becomes a serious trend. Middle class
New Yorkers are affected by high prices in housing as well

